# Billet Box Insider builds



## Darth Vaper

Howdy all,

Finding flavour with the Insider quite muted.
Using my standard 24g 3mm 7 wrap Ni80 0,5 ohm build - which is perfect in my SM25 for fruity menthols - just not up to par. Finding it a bit dry and cotton-tasting and lacking the fruits.

Any build suggestions for juices like XXX with the Insider?
Or anyone with experience of both know whether the Exocet is more suited for fruity menthols?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Darth Vaper said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Finding flavour with the Insider quite muted.
> Using my standard 24g 3mm 7 wrap Ni80 0,5 ohm build - which is perfect in my SM25 for fruity menthols - just not up to par. Finding it a bit dry and cotton-tasting and lacking the fruits.
> 
> Any build suggestions for juices like XXX with the Insider?
> Or anyone with experience of both know whether the Exocet is more suited for fruity menthols?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the exocet will suit your needs better... I find the insider likes fancy builds and does well with bakery. Exocet can handle simple or fancy builds well, but has this ability to bring fruit inside menthol to life in a way much similar to skyline and hussar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tried the Insider when it was first released and while others liked it I just could not bond with it... the Exocet on the other hand has been a pleasure from the very first day and pretty much all my BB's have exocets. So easy to build on and wick and I never ever get a dry hit. I install 2.5mm Fused Claptons or Aliens and the flavour is top notch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Try a normal or fused clapton in the Insider. It likes claptons, it has zero flavour with normal round wire builds. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

I had problems with my insider at first, but once I got the wicking down and put a clapton in running at 0.7 at 22w the XXX has come alive. 

Put claptons in and you will love the insider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

RayDeny said:


> I had problems with my insider at first, but once I got the wicking down and put a clapton in running at 0.7 at 22w the XXX has come alive.
> 
> Put claptons in and you will love the insider.



TBH, I find claptons works best in any BB atty. Even the exocet shines with a Clapton coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for the input guys. Will give claptons a try. If not, an Exocet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Any recommendations on what fused Clapton coils or wire to buy? Shooting for around the 0,5 ohm mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

@Ruan0.30 what clapton wire do you have, that works nice


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any from The Coil Company or @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just tagging @Paul33 here on this thread 

@Paul33 , maybe this thread can give you some help with your new Insider

And hopefully some of the guys with Insider bridges can give you some tips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Just tagging @Paul33 here on this thread
> 
> @Paul33 , maybe this thread can give you some help with your new Insider
> 
> And hopefully some of the guys with Insider bridges can give you some tips


You’re a rockstar @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Just tagging @Paul33 here on this thread
> 
> @Paul33 , maybe this thread can give you some help with your new Insider
> 
> And hopefully some of the guys with Insider bridges can give you some tips


Billet is performing magically with the insider and a micro alien build in it. 0.44ohm at 23w. Less wick is definitely more in here. Superb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Billet is performing magically with the insider and a micro alien build in it. 0.44ohm at 23w. Less wick is definitely more in here. Superb.



Great to hear
Maybe post a pic to share the moment!!!
What juice you vaping in there @Paul33 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Great to hear
> Maybe post a pic to share the moment!!!
> What juice you vaping in there @Paul33 ?


Thank you @Silver 

I’ll have to post a pic when I rewick, it’s kinda all closed up at the moment!!

It got filled with Panama that my kidlets got me for Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Airflow ring removed off the Insider. 

WORLD of difference without it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried the Insider when it was first released and while others liked it I just could not bond with it... the Exocet on the other hand has been a pleasure from the very first day and pretty much all my BB's have exocets. So easy to build on and wick and I never ever get a dry hit. I install 2.5mm Fused Claptons or Aliens and the flavour is top notch.
> View attachment 99862
> 
> View attachment 99863
> View attachment 99864


Good morning @Rob Fisher

Hope you and your family had a good Christmas!

Is that a 3mm ID coil in the Exocet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Good morning @Rob Fisher
> 
> Hope you and your family had a good Christmas!
> 
> Is that a 3mm ID coil in the Exocet?



Thanks @Paul33! Same to you! It's a 2.5mm coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Darth Vaper said:


> Any recommendations on what fused Clapton coils or wire to buy? Shooting for around the 0,5 ohm mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try some of this if you want to do your own coils, it works great! It's in stock at The Vape Guy and Vape King,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Paul33! Same to you! It's a 2.5mm coil.


Thanking you kindly. 

Loving my Billet from my wife!!

Exocet is next on my list with another boro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> You can try some of this if you want to do your own coils, it works great! It's in stock at The Vape Guy and Vape King,
> 
> View attachment 117335


I saw this the other day @Room Fogger 

Looks ideal doesn’t it!!

I just wish it was available in Durbs. Or I suppose I can just buy other goodies to make shipping worth it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Going to pick an insider up tomorrow for my “bakery” boro so definitely following this thread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Going to pick an insider up tomorrow for my “bakery” boro so definitely following this thread


It’s really awesome so far dude. Flavour is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Mines coming with an exocet, worth getting an insider and second Boro?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Mines coming with an exocet, worth getting an insider and second Boro?


I can’t compare as I haven’t tried the Exocet but so far the Insider is really, really good. 

I reckon a second boro is a good investment. Makes life easier changing between juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

Just opened it to rewick so took couple pics of the current experimental build in use which is performing great so far: 24/32g, 6 wrap, 2.5mm, Kanthal Clapton - 0.58ohms - this wire ramp up time is great for a long restrictive draw.

The great thing about the Insider is the ease of wicking, no dry hits or leaking whatsoever, so it's all about playing around with builds and wicks and wicking methods to optimize flavour. Plain wire gets the job done but Claptons seem to bring out the best in it. Have tried a few other Claptons and they all seemed good but I like how this one chain vapes. Haven't tried an Exocet yet, but I still can't see it beating a 20700 3D mech squonker with an OL16 on it for flavour, size, weight, durability, juice capacity, vapour, maybe battery life and overall EASE of use, rewick it every hour if you like.. just saying  Just a personal thought, not starting any debates or derailing the thread!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Just did a 9 wrap 24g kanthal 2.5mm spaced coil. Came out to 0.72ohm at 16w. Very nice so far. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> Just opened it to rewick so took couple pics of the current experimental build in use which is performing great so far: 24/32g, 6 wrap, 2.5mm, Kanthal Clapton - 0.58ohms - this wire ramp up time is great for a long restrictive draw.
> 
> The great thing about the Insider is the ease of wicking, no dry hits or leaking whatsoever, so it's all about playing around with builds and wicks and wicking methods to optimize flavour. Plain wire gets the job done but Claptons seem to bring out the best in it. Have tried a few other Claptons and they all seemed good but I like how this one chain vapes. Haven't tried an Exocet yet, but I still can't see it beating a 20700 3D mech squonker with an OL16 on it for flavour, size, weight, durability, juice capacity, vapour, maybe battery life and overall EASE of use, rewick it every hour if you like.. just saying  Just a personal thought, not starting any debates or derailing the thread!
> 
> View attachment 117346
> 
> 
> View attachment 117347



Great pics @M5000 !
PS - OL16 rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

87hunter said:


> Mines coming with an exocet, worth getting an insider and second Boro?





87hunter said:


> Mines coming with an exocet, worth getting an insider and second Boro?



Suppose if you’d like to have one for a different flavour profile, fruity menthol to a custard isn’t very nice for about half a tank if you know what I mean ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I haven't used my Insider for a long time as, with plain round wire builds, I felt the Exocet definitely had the edge in the flavour dept.
But, seeing as there is more build-space in the Insider, I've just put a fused clapton in there for the first time and... wow! This Insider has now come alive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> I haven't used my Insider for a long time as, with plain round wire builds, I felt the Exocet definitely had the edge in the flavour dept.
> But, seeing as there is more build-space in the Insider, I've just put a fused clapton in there for the first time and... wow! This Insider has now come alive!


Good to hear!

I’m ordering some fused Clapton wire just now to rebuild my Insider. 

What build did you do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

It was a second-hand coil out of my SMM - was a 3mm 6/7 wrap, which I tightened onto a 2.5mm ID and removed a wrap or two to get it smaller. Came out at 0.3 Ohm in the BB. Not ideal, as I'd like to be around 0.5 Ohm, but more just an experiment. But it has definitely proven that I need to get me some new 2.5mm 0.5 Ohm fused claptons for it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> It was a second-hand coil out of my SMM - was a 3mm 6/7 wrap, which I tightened onto a 2.5mm ID and removed a wrap or two to get it smaller. Came out at 0.3 Ohm in the BB. Not ideal, as I'd like to be around 0.5 Ohm, but more just an experiment. But it has definitely proven that I need to get me some new 2.5mm 0.5 Ohm fused claptons for it!



I just ordered the fused clapton wire from TheVapeGuy. Looks like 6/7 wraps on 2.5mm comes to 0.8-0.9. Reckon that’ll be magic in the bb. 

I see you’re in Durbs as well. If you want you can grab a section and give it a go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> I see you’re in Durbs as well. If you want you can grab a section and give it a go!


That sounds like a plan - thanks for the offer! Let me know once you've got it and tried it out?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> That sounds like a plan - thanks for the offer! Let me know once you've got it and tried it out?


Pleasure!

By the look of things it’ll arrive tomorrow then I’m gonna build on the bb, the goon and the serpent then will report back!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Pleasure!
> 
> By the look of things it’ll arrive tomorrow then I’m gonna build on the bb, the goon and the serpent then will report back!!


Wire arriving tomorrow then I can get my build on. To quote my 7 year old “I’m super duper pooper excited!!!”

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

It arrived @Darth Vaper !!!



8 wrap 2.5mm



Sorry about the upside down pic 

At 15w it’s flavour for days. 

Wicked with cotton bacon v2 and juiced up with some Panama

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Paul33 Awesome! So 5/6 wraps should be just about right for me then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> @Paul33 Awesome! So 5/6 wraps should be just about right for me then


To get around about your 0.5ohm that should be spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new wire and build @Paul33 
Looks super!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> You can try some of this if you want to do your own coils, it works great! It's in stock at The Vape Guy and Vape King,
> 
> View attachment 117335



I bought this today, looking forward to making my first coil! Would have preferrred to get it from The Vape Guy but I couldn’t find it. :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Carnival said:


> I bought this today, looking forward to making my first coil! Would have preferrred to get it from The Vape Guy but I couldn’t find it. :/


My fault, I bought the last one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new wire and build @Paul33
> Looks super!


Thanks @Silver! So far it’s magic!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Paul33 said:


> My fault, I bought the last one



You bugga!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Carnival said:


> You bugga!


I would love to say I’m sorry but it’s just such nice wire @Carnival 

I know Vape king has stock!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Paul33 said:


> I would love to say I’m sorry but it’s just such nice wire @Carnival
> 
> I know Vape king has stock!



Lol. All good, they did have stock so I’m sorted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 117608
> 
> It arrived @Darth Vaper !!!
> 
> View attachment 117609
> 
> 8 wrap 2.5mm
> 
> View attachment 117610
> 
> Sorry about the upside down pic
> 
> At 15w it’s flavour for days.
> 
> Wicked with cotton bacon v2 and juiced up with some Panama


Removed a wrap and now it’s 0.84 ohm at 17w. Much better flavour with the slight adjustment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

